# the most interesting man in the world



## JBroida (Jun 26, 2013)

i dont know about you guys, but sara and i love these commercials... i heard some awesome ones this afternoon and wanted to share... any ones you've heard of?

*His shadow frequently appears on multiple best dressed lists.

*On multiple occasions, he has vouch for himself.

*When he holds a woman's purse, he looks intimidating.

*He can play Chopin on the drums.

*His tailgate parties have caused game delays.

*Eskimos have seven different words to describe his beard.

*Even his nod sounds like a plan.


and here are some others:


He lives vicariously through himself.
He once taught a German shepherd to bark in Spanish.
He never says something tastes like chicken  not even chicken.
Hes been known to cure narcolepsy, just by walking into a room.
He once had an awkward moment, just to see how it feels.
His beard alone has experienced more than a lesser mans entire body.
Even his enemies list him as their emergency contact number.
Hes a lover, not a fighter, but hes also a fighter, so dont get any ideas.
When it is raining, it is because he is thinking of something sad.
His shirts never wrinkle.
He is left-handed. And right-handed.
If he were to mail a letter without postage, it would still get there.
He has amassed an incredibly large DVD library, and it is said that he never once alphabetized it.
You can see his charisma from space.
The police often question him, just because they find him interesting.
He once punched a magician. Thats right. You heard me.
If a monument were built in his honor, Mt. Rushmore would close due to poor attendance.
His blood smells like cologne.
His organ donation card also lists his beard.
On every continent in the world, there is a sandwich named after him.
He doesnt believe in using oven mitts, nor potholders.
His reputation is expanding faster than the universe.
His cereal never gets soggy. It sits there, staying crispy, just for him.
The pheromones he secretes have been known to affect people miles away, in a slight but measurable way.
His hands feel like rich brown suede.
He owns three sports cars and rents five.
He once taught a horse to read email for him.
He once brought in $13 million at a charity bachelor auction, which was a lot of money at the time.
Respected archaeologists fight over his discarded apple cores.
He is the most interesting man in the world.


----------



## mkriggen (Jun 26, 2013)

He taught the horse how to sing


----------



## ecchef (Jun 26, 2013)

Katana makers use his beard to de-burr their blades during sharpening sessions.


----------



## Seth (Jun 26, 2013)

When in Rome, the Romans do as he does.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 26, 2013)

"If he were to punch you in the face, you would have to fight off the strong urge to thank him"

"He can speak French, in Russian"


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 27, 2013)

I always seem to laugh when hearing one of these.


----------



## heirkb (Jun 27, 2013)

One of the better ad campaigns, IMO. Also one of the few where I consciously tried a product only because of the ads.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

"his mom has a tattoo that says SON"..


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 27, 2013)

When opportunity knocks and he's not home, opportunity waits


----------



## JMJones (Jun 27, 2013)

Sharks have a week devoted to him.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 27, 2013)

ok, the BEST one i heard was actually on an hunting arrow commercial..a spoof on the original. 

"he visited the Virgin Islands. when he left they changed the name to just "islands".


it was awesome.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 28, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> ok, the BEST one i heard was actually on an hunting arrow commercial..a spoof on the original.
> 
> "he visited the Virgin Islands. when he left they changed the name to just "islands".
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 28, 2013)

Really guys, thank you for all the compliments. Only half this stuff is true, but maybe I'm just being humble...


----------

